# How do you cook your roast?



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm looking for some new ways to cook a roast. My wife and I do the usual....

- Brown the roast
- Add one or two cups of beef broth
- A little soy sauce
- cut up onion

And let it cook for a few hours in a preasure cooker.


How do you cook your roast? Cooking roasts this way isn't bad but I'm sure there are better recipes out there?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

It depends on what type of roast.

Certain boneless roast, I can marinate it in cheap Idaho wine for a couple of hours, trim all the fat off and set it on the barbeque. Keep it out of the direct flames, I cover the whole roast with a 1/4 inch of cajun powder. Close the lid and give it about one hour and 15 minutes, depending on how much the marinate soaked in and the size of the roast. The cajun does not really make it too hot, but it creates a rind and can be cut off if you don't like it.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

is this for venison or beef/pork


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm asking about venison or elk roasts.

.45 What you just explained sounds great but I am not sure I am following you. Are you saying you can take a three or four pound roast, soak it in a red wine, put a dry rub on it and stick it on a BBQ grill on a low heat for an hour and fifteen minutes?

I would think that think would be as dry as a bone.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

10000ft. said:


> I'm asking about venison or elk roasts.
> .45 What you just explained sounds great but I am not sure I am following you. Are you saying you can take a three or four pound roast, soak it in a red wine, put a dry rub on it and stick it on a BBQ grill on a low heat for an hour and fifteen minutes?
> *I would think that think would be as dry as a bone*.


Not at all, the pepper works as an insulator, I only put the pepper on the top side, the wine helps keep the moisture in, if you've stuck enough holes in the roast first . This kind of method also works with rock salt totaling covering a roast in the oven. I never cared for that style much though.

Oh, and yeah, I was talking beef. Tri-tip roast, regular rump roast don't work so well.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

We do Italian Beef often......shredded roast on a deli bun...... dip it in the juice. Serve with a dill pickle and potato chips. We use antelope mostly. Want the recipe?


Also we take elk rounds and make pastrami, right in the kitchen. Good as from the Deli.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

This one is easy. 

Brown a four pound roast quickly in a large sauce pan on high heat with some olive oil.
Place it on two layers of aluminum foil.
Empty one pack of Lipton Onion Soup mix over roast.
Pour one can of cream of mushroom soup over roast.
Wrap tightly with aluminum foil.
Bake on cookie sheet in oven for 3 hours at 350*

Makes its own gravy from the juices and soup. I have done this with a pork rump. I bet an elk roast would be almost as good. I would add a few cut up butter cubes if I were doing wild game.


----------



## widgeon_whopper (Jul 26, 2008)

Nor-tah said:


> This one is easy.
> 
> Brown a four pound roast quickly in a large sauce pan on high heat with some olive oil.
> Place it on two layers of aluminum foil.
> ...


I've done something very similar to this with an elk roast, and it is one delicious son of a gun!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

My usual for venison (roast beast as we call it)

I cut my venison roasts to about 3 pounds each. 

-Put the roast in the crock pot (I don't sear it either)
-Buy one of those seasoning packets labeled "Savory Pot Roast". Mix it with twice the water the packet says since the venison is so much more lean than beef.
-Set the crock pot on high and cook for about 4 hours, and then turn to low for another 4. 

The stuff just falls apart. Yum...

I serve it with rice, with the gravy poured on top of the roast and rice.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> We do Italian Beef often......shredded roast on a deli bun...... dip it in the juice. Serve with a dill pickle and potato chips. We use antelope mostly. Want the recipe?


I'd like to see the recipe on that on goob.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Theekillerbee said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > We do Italian Beef often......shredded roast on a deli bun...... dip it in the juice. Serve with a dill pickle and potato chips. We use antelope mostly. Want the recipe?


Italian Beef (or antelope, deer, elk, moose, blah, blah, blah)

3 to 5 lb roast
1 tbsp worchestershire
1 tsp basil
1 tsp oregano
1 tsp parsley flakes
1 tsp garlic salt
1 tsp onion salt
1 tsp ground pepper
1 1/2 cups water

Trim all fat from the meat.
In a crock pot combine all the ingredients and pour over the roast.
Cook on low for 6 to 8 hrs.
Remove meat, shred or slice thin.
Return to hot crock pot and cook in the juice for another 30 minutes.
Serve on deli buns. Dip in au jus.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

the last elk I did was injected with Worcestershire sauce rubbed with garlic and pepper and salt. Seared over a hot grill then smoked for 5 hours at 250 deg in a hickory and charcoal fire. It was yummy.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Snipe, that sounds like jerky...

I like to inject with beef boullion, onion powder, garlic powder mixed with soy sauce. Then just roast in the oven. I use a meat thermometer to get it to medium-rare. Then don't cut it for at least 10 minutes.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Tried the Wyogoob recipe, but with a very lean pork roast. Ended up adding some soy sauce and bbq sauce, too. It's really good, though...

Next I'll try elk.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

10000ft. said:


> I'm looking for some new ways to cook a roast. My wife and I do the usual....
> 
> - Brown the roast
> - Add one or two cups of beef broth
> ...


 I cook mine sloooooooooooooooowww, with lots of garlic shoved into it. The more simple the better in my opinion.

Love a good pork roast in the chile verde with some fresh roasted New Mexico chilis. Like Emeril would say "Oh yeah, babe!".


----------

